# linuxant vs ndiswrapper

## HunterD

Anyone can explain me the differences between this two driver loader ? ( ok ndiswrapper is open source... ) They have exactly the same functionality ?? I have an intel centrino but i don't know what choose !! 

Ps. What about the intel driver ? 

PPs. Sorry for my english   :Embarassed: 

----------

## benguru

Hi,

Maybe there is something I don't know, but normally when the people who make it offer a driver, I would use it. My experiences with my MN-510 and linux-wlan-ng haven't been great. Also your english is fine.

----------

## damianfrancis

There are patches in some kernel sources for some centrino chipsets.  I am pretty sure that I have seen it in the mm-sources, which I use.  You should give those a try before you try to mess with ndiswrapper or anything like it.  But if you can't get that to work the first way of choosing which to use as far a wrappers is to look at the website for both ndiswrapper and linuxant and see if your specific chipset is know to work with either one, then just give them a try.  I have a broadcom chipset and I am using the windows drivers through ndiswrapper and it is working fine, but it is not as easy as just building a kernel.

----------

## HunterD

Thanks for the info !   I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 ( dell inspiron 8600 )  and i know for sure that with linuxant it works fine , but i was wondering if with ndiswrapper woks fine too... from the site of ndiswrapper is not so clear ! 

Ok is listed in the supported chipset but there is someone that has some experiece with this driverloader ??

----------

## forceflow2

I use ndiswrapper and have a PRO/2100 and it works very well

----------

## AmosMutke

I'm looking for success stories using the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG

I'm using Gentoo-dev-sources-r1

kernel 2.6.5

ndiswrapper seems to load fine, but I cannot detect or connect to AP's.

I'm considering paying the $20 for linuxant if it solves my problems.

----------

## X-Drum

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> I'm looking for success stories using the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG
> 
> I'm using Gentoo-dev-sources-r1
> 
> kernel 2.6.5
> ...

 

same problem!

can connect to an AP with ndiswrapper  :Evil or Very Mad: 

i have an Acer 1623LMi with a Broadcom wireless chip BCM4306

i'm considering this too...

but there is one thing that hurts me:

i payed Acer for my wireless NIC,

so now with linuxant lincense i'm going to pay twice!  :Sad: 

----------

## yem

I think driverloader supports WPA encryption and ndis wrapper doesn't (yet). So with ndiswrapper you're stuck with WEP (possibly insecure) or a VPN (difficult to setup & maintain in a heterogeneous environment).

I have a 3com card that is supported by the prism54 driver, but WPA support isn't there yet either. Seriously considering getting driverloader to tide me over until the mad hackers get prism54 working with wpa_supplicant.

----------

## X-Drum

again i can confirm that DriverLoader works fine!

i will buy a license....  :Sad:   :Sad: 

it's the only way i see at the moment

thanks 4 support Broadcom (grrrrrrrrr)  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dontremember

 *yem wrote:*   

> I think driverloader supports WPA encryption and ndis wrapper doesn't (yet). So with ndiswrapper you're stuck with WEP (possibly insecure) or a VPN (difficult to setup & maintain in a heterogeneous environment).
> 
> I have a 3com card that is supported by the prism54 driver, but WPA support isn't there yet either. Seriously considering getting driverloader to tide me over until the mad hackers get prism54 working with wpa_supplicant.

 

I was looking at the ndiswrapper homepage this morning and saw that they had just released an update.  I copied the 0.8 ebuild to 0.9 in my portage overlay directory and updated to it.  I also picked up the latest drivers for my Dell Truemobile 1300, which has a Broadcom BCM4306 chip.   I get this when I load it up:

```

ndiswrapper version 0.9 loaded

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5.sys added

ndiswrapper: using irq 7

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:6f:d3:6c using driver bcmwl5.sys

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers
```

so it's looking hopeful.  Maybe we can hook xsupplicant up to that and get WPA running...

----------

